# Cabelas Kickstand yote vest



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a FYI. Cabelas has the kickstand vast back in stock and right now they are on sale for $109 for internet orders only. I just ordered one for myself for some upcoming hunts. Go to www.cabelas.com and in the search box put in speedy yote and it will come up.

If your looking now is the time to order one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Speedy-Yote-Kickstand-Vest/1658176.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dkickstand%2Bvest%26x%3D15%26y%3D5&Ntt=kickstand+vest&WTz_l=Unknown


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone have one or use one? All I can think is, where have you been my whole life?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow!!! If I didn't sit in a chair I'd have one of those.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I hunt with one. This is the style I have.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Tactical-Tatr-II-MORE-Vest/1321324.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dturkey%2Bvest%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=turkey+vest&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't sit on the ground...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I don't sit on the ground...


That would be way bad..............


----------

